# Betsy River Chippewa County



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone fished it lately?


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Steve 07:56 PM 01-16-2007 

The owner, administrators, and moderators of Michigan-Sportsman.com welcome and encourage you to give reports of your river fishing adventures Photos of your catch and/or the scenery only enhance a report. Tackle, techniques used, and other pertinent information are also an attractive feature of any fishing report.

MS Policy Concerning River Reports:
No rivers may be named in your post(s) outside of the those that are specifically listed on the forum header for each region. In addition specific holes, access points, runs, etc. must not be named even on the large rivers. Small rivers and streams not listed on this forum's header must not be mentioned by name. Any posts that violate the letter and spirit of these rules are subject to editing, deletion or closure without notice. Below is a list of regions and streams that are okay to name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers
The Two-Hearted, Fox, Chocolay, Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and St. Mary's Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes runs or access points.

As long as a report adheres to the above policy there is no reason for any member to appoint themselves as "river police" and admonish any such report and/or the member giving it.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh. Sorry


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Just try and find another way to word your question without the river name and ask for a pm.
In the mean time, contact the Newberry field office. You may have to leave a message but someone will get back with you and they can give you a good idea of what's going on and where 
Newberry Operations Service Center
5100 State Highway M-123
Newberry, MI 49868
1-906-293-5131
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you have to ask.... Mabey try it like this. I would be interested in the latest trout fishing updates on inland streams near Newberry, Michigan. Please no postings send a PM only. That way you don't go to your fishing stream and find 20 cars parked there and wonder what happened. Oh yes, I have seen it happen before and will again. You could post gps coordinates of a dead lake and a picture of a guy holding 5 nice brook trout next to it and within a week 50 guys would have been out there fishing.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

OK guys thanks.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> If you have to ask.... Mabey try it like this. I would be interested in the latest trout fishing updates on inland streams near Newberry, Michigan. Please no postings send a PM only. That way you don't go to your fishing stream and find 20 cars parked there and wonder what happened. Oh yes, I have seen it happen before and will again. You could post gps coordinates of a dead lake and a picture of a guy holding 5 nice brook trout next to it and within a week 50 guys would have been out there fishing.




RH, You're right about the possibility of finding 20 cars or 50 fisherman. But the thing I find a little scary is sending fishing information via PM to a total stranger. There's no way to know how far that info may spread. 

I will share my fishing successes or lack thereof with my buddies or someone I know I can trust but that's as far as it goes.

With all the information there is out there like the MDNR web site as well as the readily available topographic maps and aerial photos, there's no reason that anyone can't find lots of places to fish by doing a little searching. Besides, that's half the fun.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Curt said:


> With all the information there is out there like the MDNR web site as well as the readily available topographic maps and aerial photos, there's no reason that anyone can't find lots of places to fish by doing a little searching. Besides, that's half the fun.


 
Agreed.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Was up in the area a few weeks. Even though had some nice rains in that time the water level of that river is down from average.


----------

